# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > T >  mtdnaT2 Questions

## Sagittarius

Hi everyone:

I just joined and have lots of questions. I recently learned that my mtDNA is T2. This is not surprising, since my maternal ancestry is from Eastern Europe. My questions are:

1. Which ancient civilizations are T2?
2. What is the Y-chomosome group that migrated with T2?
3. When and where T2 mutated from T?
4. How credible is the assertion that T mutation has happenned in what is now Italy?
5. Why are T and T2 so few in numbers whereas U's and H's are a lot?

Thank you.

----------


## Maciamo

T2 is one of the most difficult haplogroup for which to determine the origin. Ancient DNA test have found T2 in Neolithic Europe, Neolithic Middle East and Bronze-Age Central Asia. This means that T2 was found at least among Neolithic farmers from the Middle East and the Indo-Europeans. It is one of the most homogeneous haplogroups in terms of frequency across Europe.

----------


## Sagittarius

Thanks. Another question: My brother tested E1b1b1 (M35). Our paternal ancestry is British. We are surprised. Knowing how common R1b's are, we thought our family would be also. Where did E1b1b1 originate? Where is it most common now?

----------


## Maciamo

> Thanks. Another question: My brother tested E1b1b1 (M35). Our paternal ancestry is British. We are surprised. Knowing how common R1b's are, we thought our family would be also. Where did E1b1b1 originate? Where is it most common now?


Please read this

----------


## Sagittarius

I found this web site for any one who is interested in E3b (E1b1b1). (community.haplozone.net)

It is dedicated only to M35 and its derivatives (most likely not the appropriate term for this).

Also, the American Journal of Human Genetics is a great source of information. I have been going to the library to read.

----------

